# Determing mass size for lipoma removal



## ch81059 (May 17, 2013)

I have an operative report that has excision of 2 cm lipoma.  In the procedure description is has that a 2 x 3 cm mass was sent to pathology.  How do I determine the correct size?  Would it be 5 cm (2cm + 3cm) or would it just be 2 cm?  I just need an explanation of how this size is determined.  Thanks!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jun 19, 2013)

*You take the LARGEST diameter*

You take the largest diameter ... since it's documented as 2 x 3 you would use the code for a 3 cm mass.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

